
Show HN: Amazing Hunt – The coolest products you can actually buy - whollacsek
https://www.amazing-hunt.com/
======
soneca
Interesting, solves a problem I have. Although as I do not live in the US, I
don't have it often.

I wouldn't include books at all in the lists. When I want someone to help me
discover great products, I don't think about books. You will have a strong
bias for the taste of your current visitors and also there are other, better
ways to discover books.

But to discover a "water garden fish tank" _that 's_ the problem I have.

~~~
whollacsek
Thanks for your feedback! We'll add other Amazon regions soon :)

------
jekie2675
Looks neat! But won't this feed just be similar to "sorted by" or featured/hot
deals amazon feed itself?

------
unstatusthequo
Why is there a comma?

"The coolest products, you can actually buy"

------
23andwalnut
Looks good. How do you decide which products end up in the trending + hot
lists?

~~~
whollacsek
Currently for the MVP we are not doing anything fancy, the 'hot' list is
ordered (desc) by number of upvotes and 'trending' is nearly the same as
'latest' except limited to last 7 days. We will keep monitoring and keep
either 'hot' or 'trending' in the future. We want to keep the ranking of each
product simple and based on what people are upvoting, so there won't be any
hidden scoring.

------
tradersam
> Making Amazon Great Again

Heh.

